# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Tư vấn mua máy phay cnc Đài Loan

## nguyenhuuhieucnck

Chào các bác. Hiện tại bên em đang cầm mua một con máy phay mới 100% để làm khuôn. YC sơ bộ là. Y>1000, BT 50. Bác nào dùng rồi. cho em xin tư vấn hãng nào nên dùng với

----------


## hanasimitai

> Chào các bác. Hiện tại bên em đang cầm mua một con máy phay mới 100% để làm khuôn. YC sơ bộ là. Y>1000, BT 50. Bác nào dùng rồi. cho em xin tư vấn hãng nào nên dùng với


6 tỉ VND được ko?

----------


## nguyenhuuhieucnck

> 6 tỉ VND được ko?


Tầm 5 tỉ  thôi bác

----------

